# Wheel Cleaner Review



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Been after producing the results of something like this for a while now so I thought I would let you see the differences (or maybe not) in 4 different and differently priced wheel cleaners.

The test involved 4 wheel cleaners that are currently in my collection; obviously more are available that can be purchased before you all say "what about this one , what about that one?":

*Astonish Wheel Cleaner* - 99p 750ml
*Auto Finesse Imperial Wheel Cleaner* - £24.95 5L diluted 1:1 to equal £2.49 1L
*CarPlan Wonder Wheels Hot Wheels* - £4.00 500ml
*ValetPro Bilberry Wheel Cleaner* - £24.95 5L diluted 1:1 to equal £2.49 1L

The *HotWheels* and the *Astonish* however are more readily available on the high street than the other two which do need to be purchased from a specialist detailers supply shop or online.



Wheels looked like this on Friday after being cleaned with* AF Imperial*, decontaminated with IronX and then sealed with PPWSAS:


Didn't look like that anymore after this weekend so first up is the *Astonish* that hadn't been used since my Mrs bought me for 99p; she thought any wheel cleaner is like any other wheel cleaner.

Using the *Astonish* on the front offside alloy (intentionally using the lesser makes on the front wheels):


Very watery and not clingy at all:


Brushes didn't seem to generate much foam but did bring up the dirt:




A rinse with a jet wash revealed this finish:




Using the *Auto Finesse Imperial* on the rear offside alloy:


Diluted 1:1 with distilled water using a foaming spray head:


Very foamy, obviously the spray head doing its job:


Dirt starting to shift:


Definitely shifting it now with the least effort:


A rinse with a jetwash revealed this finish:




Using the *CarPlan Wonder Wheels Hot Wheels* on the front nearside alloy:




Nice and foamy:


Nice and clingy:






A rinse with a jetwash revealed this finish:




Using the *ValetPro Bilberry* diluted 1:1 on the rear nearside alloy:




Quite foamy, great smell:




After agitating with brushes:


A rinse with a jetwash revealed this finish:




*In my opinion*, the *Imperial* shifted the most dirt/brakedust with the least effort, maybe due to the foaming sprayhead.

The *HotWheels* is the worst smelling, is the clingiest and also has the added advantage of being a contaminate remover (none to shift today though as alloys were IronX'ed on Friday)

The *Bilberry* is the best smelling and was quite foamy from a standard spray head

The *Astonish* was the most watery and required the most effort with a brush hence why it is the cheapest.

Per litre the costs were as follows:

*Astonish* £1.32
*Auto Finesse Imperial* diluted 1:1 £2.49
*Valet Pro Bilberry* diluted 1:1 £2.49
*CarPlan Wonder Wheels Hotwheels* £8.00

My order of products taking into account price, ease of use and finish and it's a win for the

*Auto Finesse Imperial*

1st* Auto Finesse Imperial Wheel Cleaner*

Joint 2nd *CarPlan Wonder Wheels Hot Wheels* & *ValetPro Bilberry*

4th *Astonish Wheel Cleaner*

Hope this has been slightly informative for at least one other person?

Andy:wave:


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

great review mate!!! :thumb: Although I have to add to make it fair ...... Bilberry is cheaper than Imperial bought in 5L and dilutes from 1:4-1:10 so think the price side of the review is harsh towards the Bilberry but good comparison none the less


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks for taking the time to test and post up.

Final finish is not self evident in the pictures mainly due to the tasty wheels you have unable to show the muck up well.

Shampoo and brushes should be fine on fresh sealed wheels i mainly reach for the diluted autobrite non acid, then again i have about 10lt of neat...:lol:

But dont seal wheels often especially with a weekly wash.

For me the colour change on the hotwheels is not removing iron contamination it just changes colour anyway from my testing in the past.

Great test and i know it takes an effort to take pics and do write ups...:thumb:


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

Good write up. 

I still have a couple of bottles on the Hot Wheels from the Tesco offer at £1.73. 

Completely agree in regard to the smell. 

I have some AF Imperial I purchased as part of a sample bundle I got from someone on here. I have some which is diluted 1:1. To be honest I was/am very dissapointed in it. However, the bottle it came in has not got a foaming head. 

Your review will now make me go out and get one. .


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

123HJMS said:


> great review mate!!! :thumb: Although I have to add to make it fair ...... Bilberry is cheaper than Imperial bought in 5L and dilutes from 1:4-1:10 so think the price side of the review is harsh towards the Bilberry but good comparison none the less


Thanks for that pal, noted and now amended


----------

